# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Spondylodese nedspine

## jassarina

hallo ik ben Jassarina ik ben 55 jaar en geopereerd aan een spondylodese

----------


## gossie

Welkom jassarina. Je bent geopereerd aan een spondydese. Maar wat is dat? Daar ben ik een leek in.

----------

